# What Lawn Bug is this?



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

So ive got alot of damaged areas in my lawn. I think most is due to Fungus but out of curiosity I went to one of the areas where healthy grass and damaged grass met and did a soapy water test. No grubs came up or army worms but when I did, multiples of these bugs came up? What is this thing and could it also be causing some of the damage im seeing?


----------



## GB2TN (Oct 30, 2021)

Those are earwigs. Completely harmless to the lawn although they will make their way into your house. To combat that, I spray around my foundation with Bifenthrin every 3 months and have not had an issue since.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

yes. agree those are earwigs.


----------

